# OBRAS HIDRAULICAS - INGENIERIA DEL AGUA > Redes de Alcantarillado >  Se licitan las obras de los colectores de los ríos Ubierna y Vena por 13 millones de euros

## Jonasino

> El Ministerio de Agricultura, Alimentación y Medio Ambiente, a través de la sociedad estatal Aguas de las Cuencas de España (Acuaes), ha licitado por 11,3 millones de euros las obras para la ejecución del colector del río Ubierna, en Burgos.
> 
> Los trabajos serán cofinanciados en un 80 por ciento por el Ministerio, a través del Fondo de Cohesión de la Unión Europea, y en el 20 por ciento restante por los Ayuntamientos.
> 
> El proyecto del colector del río Ubierna incluye las siguientes actuaciones:
> 
>     La construcción de un colector principal de 17.235 metros de longitud y diámetros 315-800 mm, que partirá del núcleo urbano de Ubierna y que se encargará de recoger las aguas residuales generadas en este núcleo, así como las procedentes de los distintos municipios que se van incorporando a él hasta desaguar en la red de saneamiento de Burgos.
>     15.892 metros de ramales que conducirán los caudales de aguas residuales de  las distintas poblaciones incluidas en la actuación hasta el colector principal.
>     15 aliviaderos para regular los vertidos unitarios  de los núcleos de San Martín de Ubierna, Ubierna, Celadilla Sotobrín, Villaverde Peñahorada, Sotopalacios y sus polígonos industriales, Vivar del Cid, Quintanilla Vivar, Villanueva de río Ubierna, Sotragero, Arroyal, Villarmero y Quintanadueñas.
> ...




Fuente: iagua

----------

